# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  My new nao tank

## lost

I say new it has been up and running for about a month now after the disaster with the last one
Found were me yellow gobey hides  :lol: 
Gary in the second to last pic is that what I think it is?

----------

*Gary R* (19-07-2013)

----------


## Gary R

Looking good m8

Try facing the head of your pump down a bit more so that it moves the water over that rock.

And I would check your nitrates, phosphates again

One other thing you can do is to get a new toothbrush and gently go over the rock with it and remove the algae, this is what I do when I find dead spots in my tank which then causes a algae bloom over bits of my rock.

one other thing is to try and change the times you have your lights on .......I have mine on in the evenings only from 5pm until around 10 / 11pm which then a night blue will come on over the rest of the night.

Day time there is no lights on at all as the tank will get natural day light from the outside through the window and into the room were the tank is.

One other thing is......... were is your skimmer ?  cant see it in the pictures

----------

*lost* (19-07-2013)

----------


## lost

will move the pump to day as for the skimmer I was told by the fs were I brought the tank from to use  matrix and chemi-pure in the filter and this will act as a skimmer.Do you think that little anemone next to the Kenya coral is a Aiptasia

----------


## Gary R

Yes it is and i can see about 8 x aiptasia in there m8

I would say a nice small file fish in there would look good and it would remove the aiptasia without damage to any think else in there

----------

*lost* (19-07-2013)

----------


## Gary R

I would also look at putting a mini Protein Skimmer on it as well, as it would work better and be cheaper in the long run, have a look here :  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...item35c48a6784

----------

*lost* (19-07-2013)

----------


## lost

> Yes it is and i can see about 8 x aiptasia in there m8
> 
> I would say a nice small file fish in there would look good and it would remove the aiptasia without damage to any think else in there


EIGHT!!!!! I can only see one, were are they? you got far better eye sight than me  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

sorry looked again on a bigger screen ...picture 5 left hand side ...they are not aiptasia  :lol:  look like a bit of Heteroxenia starting to grow

----------

